# Dots, Circles, Pins??? For 3D archery



## Latemodel0 (May 7, 2020)

What’s everyone use for 3D archery in their scopes? I have a 4 power lens and was thinking about trying a circle for 3D. Now if i shoot K40, do I set my circle for the longer shots or the closer shots? I would think if I set a circle for 20 yards I’d see almost the whole animal at 40 yards. Any input on this? Thanks in advance


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

I am going to use one this 3d season and its the same size I use for indoors 1/4 inside diameter.i was able to shoot some very nice 3 inch groups at 50 yards as I will be shooting senior known this year,however since I shoot some local unknown yardage shoot I will be shooting victory 3dhv arrows with 120 grain points.the thickness of the ring is about 1/16 of and inch specialty archery rings.


----------



## Latemodel0 (May 7, 2020)

1tiger said:


> I am going to use one this 3d season and its the same size I use for indoors 1/4 inside diameter.i was able to shoot some very nice 3 inch groups at 50 yards as I will be shooting senior known this year,however since I shoot some local unknown yardage shoot I will be shooting victory 3dhv arrows with 120 grain points.the thickness of the ring is about 1/16 of and inch specialty archery rings.


How much of the target do you see at 50 yards? And how do you adjust your sight picture for using a circle instead of a pin


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

with my sight set-up I see about a 8 inch circle or so and center the spot I am aiming at in the middle at 50 yards.i am using a axcel xp sight with a shrewd 42 mm scope and a swaro 4x lens with my 6 inch carbon bar about 4 inch out from the rizer.the best thing about this is that your are so much more relaxed then using a pin that just floats around,you just keep staring down the spot that you want to hit.i use this same set-up for indoors and see the entire white or yellow ring on those targets.its nice just focusing on the x ring and looking the arrow right into it.
for reference I shoot about 300 50x indoors,860 or so on 900 rounds,and average about 400 on ASA 40 taget courses.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

See other Thread on the subject. I used just about everything. Pins with circles, circles with dots, circles with bigger dots and just circles. Now, circles use for Indoor spots can work. Also the bigger dots. Once used a dot that covered the all the rings on a 5 spot - nailed a 299 and 46 Xs. 

Circles and dots aren't the thing to use in 3D. Pins are still the favorite. As for the factory circle/dot makers I've yet to see a dot small enough. I use .019" and .029" fiber optics.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Dots and circles..... I've tried for 3D. Nope! They suck. I run a 10 pin. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

robspartacus said:


> dots and circles..... I've tried for 3d. Nope! They suck. I run a 10 pin.
> 
> Sent from my sm-n960u1 using tapatalk


this^^^


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

I gave up on the circle for 3d as I lost too many points on the dark targets in the shade especially the ones with no real aiming point like the black bear/havelina ect.i did shoot better on the ones in the sunlight that I could see exactly where I wanted to hit,but just found too may dark targets where it was too difficult to find a precise aiming spot.i will absolutely be shooting the ring for both 900 rounds and indoors as it way more relaxing watching that arrow go right into the x ring.i seem to want to chase the pin too much especially at close range indoors.


----------



## Camp4q (Jan 6, 2016)

Id like to give it a try, maybe will look into circles this summer.


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

I gave up on it too soon as I just cannot keep from chasing a pin when I have one in.i just switched to a even larger ring the biggest one in the specialty archery kit about 5/8 inch. the thickness is about 1/16 of and inch and I use the orange ones as the black one disappear on the dark targets.i will be shooting a 30 target 3d shoot tomorrow I will post my score then,hoping for around 330 .


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

only shot a 303 but was up 14 after the first 20 targets.the last 10 targets all little ones like skunk/squirrel/hen/rabbit/racoon/ honey bear/badger ect. I will need another shoot or so to decide before the ASA state championship.


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

again going back to the pin .10 just with no lens.i was just giving up too many points on the dark targets and the ones looking into the sun.i did shoot considerable better on the ones i could clearly pick a good aiming spot so i will definatly be shooting a ring for both indoors and any 900 rounds.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Either pins or drilled lens for me.... I really struggled with the dot for 3D....


----------

